# L.I.F.E.'S 2ND EASTER SAT MOONEY GROVE PARK



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

LAST YEARS WAS OFF THE HOOK!
FOR ALL THE ONES THAT CAME OUT THANKS  
AND FOR THE ONES THAT WENT ON SUNDAY
YOU MISSED OUT :0 
BBQ & LOW LOWS ALL DAY
JUST LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS
WE EVEN HAD THE COPS KICKING IT WITH US WITH THEIR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WORKING ON THE FLIER :biggrin: 
SO IF YOU WANT YOUR CLUB OR SHOP ON IT POST IT ON HERE
FOR THE CUT & PASTE  
FOR MORE INFO. CALL ME (559)723-6010   
AS OF NOW WE HAVE

BROWN SOCIETY
JUST CLOWNING 
LEGENDS
MAJESTICS (DELANO)
MO FO CUSTOMS
MASTERMINDS
NUESTRA COSA
NUESTRO PRIDE
BREAKBREAD RECORDS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: RIGHT ON GABINO :thumbsup: "THE OFFICIAL SEASON'S KICK OFF" :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 22 2009, 10:01 PM~13081821
> *:nicoderm:  RIGHT ON GABINO  :thumbsup:  "THE OFFICIAL SEASON'S KICK OFF"  :yes:
> *


YA IT IS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 22 2009, 10:13 PM~13081984
> *YA IT IS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

ya this year will be off da hook! last year was bad ass so you know it can only get better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 23 2009, 09:22 AM~13084650
> *ya this year will be off da hook! last year was bad ass so you know it can only get better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 23 2009, 08:43 AM~13084816
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 24 2009, 09:52 AM~13096531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU IN :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 24 2009, 07:07 PM~13101649
> *:biggrin:
> *


IS UR CAR GOING TO B DONE?


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait! Always a good turn out. :biggrin: 


Working on the logo Gabino.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13103204
> *Can't wait!  Always a good turn out.  :biggrin:
> Working on the logo Gabino.
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE @ MOONEY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13103501
> *CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE @ MOONEY  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOTTA HAVE THE BIKES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13103520
> *GOTTA HAVE THE BIKES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 23 2009, 09:22 AM~13084650
> *ya this year will be off da hook! last year was bad ass so you know it can only get better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WE WILL BE DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 25 2009, 10:12 AM~13107697
> *WE WILL BE DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

bump it up for da 559!!!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 24 2009, 07:35 PM~13102828
> *IS UR CAR GOING TO B DONE?
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

You can add Streetlow to the List.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

MIRANDA'S HYDROS


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Feb 25 2009, 06:47 PM~13112157
> *You can add Streetlow to the List.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Feb 25 2009, 06:47 PM~13112157
> *You can add Streetlow to the List.
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13112345
> *MIRANDA'S HYDROS
> *


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 26 2009, 08:25 PM~13123183
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

L.I.F.E 
559 
Working on the logo. 




ttt :cheesy: 
:rofl:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Feb 26 2009, 10:42 PM~13124709
> *L.I.F.E
> 559
> Working on the logo.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13112345
> *MIRANDA'S HYDROS
> *


 :nicoderm: 


going to hop your regal?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 26 2009, 11:30 PM~13125348
> *:nicoderm:
> going to hop your regal?
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 26 2009, 10:30 PM~13125348
> *:nicoderm:
> going to hop your regal?
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2009, 09:13 AM~13127711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 27 2009, 05:42 AM~13126773
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 26 2009, 10:16 PM~13125216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need to change to CEN *CAL


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 23 2009, 09:22 AM~13084650
> *ya this year will be off da hook! last year was bad ass so you know it can only get better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: can't wait


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy98_@Feb 27 2009, 09:45 PM~13134359
> *:thumbsup: can't wait
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

is there going to be any people hoppin out there !!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Feb 27 2009, 10:07 PM~13134571
> *is there going to be any people hoppin out there !!!
> *


THERE ALL WAYS IS!  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:31 PM~13134799
> *uffin:
> *


SO YOU READY TO ROLL?  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2009, 10:19 PM~13134672
> *THERE ALL WAYS IS!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO IT'S WORTH GOING OUT THERE 2 PLAY!!!!!IT'S SOUND'S GOOD!!!!!ALL YOU GUYZ SHOULD COME OUT TO FRESNO ON EASTER DAY IT ON AND CRACKN 4 SHOOO OUT HERE NO DRAMA IT KOO COP'S DNT TRIP WE CAN CRUZZ PEOPLE ALL WAYZ HOPP OUT HERE IT'S ALL FOR FUNN JUS TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU FILLLL MEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Feb 28 2009, 02:49 AM~13136323
> *SO IT'S WORTH GOING OUT THERE 2 PLAY!!!!!IT'S SOUND'S GOOD!!!!!ALL YOU GUYZ SHOULD COME OUT TO FRESNO ON EASTER DAY IT ON AND CRACKN 4 SHOOO OUT HERE NO DRAMA  IT KOO COP'S DNT TRIP WE CAN CRUZZ PEOPLE ALL WAYZ HOPP OUT HERE IT'S ALL FOR FUNN JUS TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU FILLLL MEEEE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that was brought up at the last l.i.f.e meeting and alot of people are down! i know i'll be there!!!!! and yes its worth coming out to play and bring the family its a great time to just have fun!!!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Feb 28 2009, 03:49 AM~13136323
> *SO IT'S WORTH GOING OUT THERE 2 PLAY!!!!!IT'S SOUND'S GOOD!!!!!ALL YOU GUYZ SHOULD COME OUT TO FRESNO ON EASTER DAY IT ON AND CRACKN 4 SHOOO OUT HERE NO DRAMA  IT KOO COP'S DNT TRIP WE CAN CRUZZ PEOPLE ALL WAYZ HOPP OUT HERE IT'S ALL FOR FUNN JUS TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU FILLLL MEEEE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE OUT ON KINGS :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Feb 28 2009, 02:50 PM~13139019
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE OUT ON KINGS  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


i just cant wait it allmost here!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 28 2009, 12:28 PM~13138246
> *that was brought up at the last l.i.f.e meeting and alot of people are down! i know i'll be there!!!!!  and yes its worth coming out to play and bring the family its a great time to just have fun!!!!
> *


every one should come out bring the fam and cruzz and have a good time!!!!!!well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 1 2009, 02:35 AM~13143120
> *every one should come out bring the fam and cruzz and have a good time!!!!!!well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MOONEY GROVE EASTER SAT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WUT'S UP COOK...... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 1 2009, 02:35 AM~13143120
> *every one should come out bring the fam and cruzz and have a good time!!!!!!well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 1 2009, 09:02 PM~13148671
> *MOONEY GROVE EASTER SAT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 28 2009, 12:28 PM~13138246
> *that was brought up at the last l.i.f.e meeting and alot of people are down! i know i'll be there!!!!!  and yes its worth coming out to play and bring the family its a great time to just have fun!!!!
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 24 2009, 06:04 PM~13101616
> *YOU IN :biggrin:
> *

















I just seen this post bro, sorry for not replying.







I can't this time around bro. Got my ride snatched up by some fool that wanted it more than I did so, i'll be out for a while. Need to get some moneys together to start over AGAIN. I'll be there though showing support.


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

This flyer is for the BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB AND STEP UP JOB TRAINING PROGRAM, on Saturday, May 2nd in Visalia, Ca.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 5 2009, 07:39 PM~13195558
> *This flyer is for the BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB AND STEP UP JOB TRAINING PROGRAM, on Saturday, May 2nd in Visalia, Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 5 2009, 02:54 PM~13192708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 5 2009, 07:39 PM~13195558
> *This flyer is for the BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB AND STEP UP JOB TRAINING PROGRAM, on Saturday, May 2nd in Visalia, Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 6 2009, 04:10 PM~13203457
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 7 2009, 10:52 PM~13213837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

L.I.F.E MEETING SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE PARK
AT 1 PM TO GET ALL OF THIS SET UP
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 10 2009, 08:25 AM~13234901
> *L.I.F.E MEETING SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE PARK
> AT 1 PM TO GET ALL OF THIS SET UP
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hows it going Gabino, have you seen the post for our show yet?


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Question, about Saturday are they as strict as they are on Sunday about the number of cars in the park, because would like to know if I need to buy a park pass/ticket ahead of time.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Mar 11 2009, 09:05 AM~13247306
> *Question, about Saturday are they as strict as they are on Sunday about the number of cars in the park,  because would like to know if I need to buy a park pass/ticket ahead of time.
> *


no, way more kick back!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:cheesy: Gabino whats the roll call for easter look like now.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Mar 12 2009, 12:39 PM~13261186
> *:cheesy: Gabino whats the roll call for easter look like now.
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Mar 11 2009, 09:05 AM~13247306
> *Question, about Saturday are they as strict as they are on Sunday about the number of cars in the park,  because would like to know if I need to buy a park pass/ticket ahead of time.
> *


no extra bull
JUST STAY COOL & KICK IT
NO COLOR B.S
OR BURNING OUT !!!!
$6.00 @ THE GATE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 10 2009, 10:04 AM~13235745
> *Hows it going Gabino, have you seen the post for our show yet?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 09:51 PM~13266170
> *no extra bull
> JUST STAY COOL & KICK IT
> NO COLOR B.S
> ...



:thumbsup: AS LONG AS EVERY ONE KEEPS THEIR COOL WE CAN DO THIS FOR YEARS TO COME! :nicoderm:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 10:51 PM~13266170
> *no extra bull
> JUST STAY COOL & KICK IT
> NO COLOR B.S
> ...


2X


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 12 2009, 09:59 PM~13266272
> *:thumbsup: AS LONG AS EVERY ONE KEEPS THEIR COOL WE CAN DO THIS FOR YEARS TO COME! :nicoderm:
> *


THE THE P.D LIKES THAT WE DO IT ALL AS ONE
SO THEY DON'T HAVE TO BABY SIT :biggrin: 


SO IF YOU SEE ONE OF YOUR HOMMIES TRIPPIN CHECK THEM  
ALL IT TAKES IS ONE THING FOR THEM CUT IT SHORT ON US  

AND I AINT GOING FOR GOOD FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 09:51 PM~13266170
> *no extra bull
> JUST STAY COOL & KICK IT
> NO COLOR B.S
> ...


ALL BURN OUTS STAY AT HOME DONT FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 12 2009, 10:46 PM~13266863
> *ALL BURN OUTS STAY AT HOME DONT FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

TEAM JD AND MANY MORE FROM FRESNO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO HAVE FUNN HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLAY YOU FILL ME !!!!MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE 559 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FROM JUST DIPPIN C.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Mar 12 2009, 08:46 PM~13266101
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 08:51 PM~13266170
> *no extra bull
> JUST STAY COOL & KICK IT
> NO COLOR B.S
> ...


That's what's up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 13 2009, 02:27 AM~13267714
> *TEAM JD AND MANY MORE FROM FRESNO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO HAVE FUNN HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLAY YOU FILL ME !!!!MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE 559 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FROM JUST DIPPIN C.C  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 12 2009, 10:46 PM~13266863
> *ALL BURN OUTS STAY AT HOME DONT FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID. :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 13 2009, 10:04 AM~13270241
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 15 2009, 07:46 PM~13289482
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: just weeks away everybody ready :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 15 2009, 09:15 PM~13290558
> *:biggrin: just weeks away everybody ready :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE GOING TO BE CLOSE 
:dunno: hno: hno:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 15 2009, 09:09 PM~13291226
> *MAYBE GOING TO BE CLOSE
> :dunno:  hno:  hno:
> *


?????????????????????????


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 15 2009, 09:15 PM~13290558
> *:biggrin: just weeks away everybody ready :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 15 2009, 09:09 PM~13291226
> *MAYBE GOING TO BE CLOSE
> :dunno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 15 2009, 09:15 PM~13290558
> *:biggrin: just weeks away everybody ready :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 13 2009, 01:18 PM~13272059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO ISA THIS GOING TO BE OUT THERE?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

NEW FRIENDS WILL BE OUT THERE TOO LIKE ALWAYS SHOWING LIFE SUM LOVE... WILL BE OUT THERE TO REPERSENT NEW FRIENDS C.C. :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Mar 20 2009, 10:13 AM~13336604
> *NEW FRIENDS WILL BE OUT THERE TOO LIKE ALWAYS SHOWING LIFE SUM LOVE... WILL BE OUT THERE TO REPERSENT NEW FRIENDS C.C. :nicoderm:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 22 2009, 09:41 PM~13081551
> *LAST YEARS WAS OFF THE HOOK!
> FOR ALL THE ONES THAT CAME OUT THANKS
> AND FOR THE ONES THAT WENT ON SUNDAY
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 24 2009, 11:08 AM~13373947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U BRING IT WITH U TO THIS?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

AYI NOS VEMOS ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 25 2009, 09:17 PM~13391728
> *
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE PITCH IN? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

O AND DON'T FORGET TO BRING SOME BASKETS :biggrin: 
SO WE CAN PASS OUT TO THE KIDS


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13392165
> *O AND DON'T FORGET TO BRING SOME BASKETS  :biggrin:
> SO WE CAN PASS OUT TO THE KIDS
> *


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't forget to bring a Easter Basket for the Kids :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Don't forget to bring a Easter Basket for the Kids :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

gabino 2 more weeks ehhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Mar 28 2009, 07:16 AM~13414892
> *gabino 2 more weeks ehhhhhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 28 2009, 09:37 PM~13420094
> *YES SER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: 2 weeks away :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I haven't missed Easter at Mooney Groove Park in 8 years, I'll be there, I can't wait.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 29 2009, 09:13 PM~13427443
> *I haven't missed Easter at Mooney Groove Park in 8 years, I'll be there, I can't wait.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 29 2009, 09:13 PM~13427443
> *I haven't missed Easter at Mooney Groove Park in 8 years, I'll be there, I can't wait.
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

WILL B THERE CANT MISS EASTER WEEKEND @ MOONEY GROVE PARK... MEMBER 2 PIC UP YOUR LATEST ISSUES OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE THERE AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE. 2 MY USO FAMILY C U THERE CANT WAIT 1 LUV :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 30 2009, 03:37 PM~13433935
> *WILL B THERE CANT MISS EASTER WEEKEND @ MOONEY GROVE PARK... MEMBER 2 PIC UP YOUR LATEST ISSUES OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE THERE AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE. 2 MY USO FAMILY C U THERE CANT WAIT 1 LUV  :thumbsup:
> *


hey loco what up ? you still got your caddi ? ?


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

a stupid question bur exatjy what day is this on???


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rahjmh2_@Mar 31 2009, 08:24 AM~13442938
> *a stupid question bur exatjy what day is this on???
> *


the day before easter on saturday 4-11-09


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Mar 31 2009, 07:49 AM~13442680
> *hey loco what up ? you still got your caddi ? ?
> *


NA I SOLD IT, I GOT A WHITE 99 TOWN CAR


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Mar 31 2009, 11:41 AM~13444033
> *:biggrin:
> the day before easter on saturday 4-11-09
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

DJ FATT PAC MAN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
JAMMING ALL THE GOOD BEATS  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wolfie (Jun 2, 2007)

despensa gabino, a few of our members will be there to represent, i have situaciones with the familia i hope to have settled by then. but none the less Latin Emperors will be there for the movimiento. te watcho!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wolfie_@Mar 31 2009, 09:18 PM~13449505
> *despensa gabino, a few of our members will be there to represent, i have situaciones with the familia i hope to have settled by then. but none the less Latin Emperors will be there for the movimiento. te watcho!
> *


COOL DON'T FORGET THE BASKETS  
SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 1 2009, 11:54 AM~13454616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 1 2009, 11:54 AM~13454616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

can't wait!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 2 2009, 08:39 AM~13464354
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


R U READY :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 2 2009, 03:00 PM~13466992
> *R U READY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Almost time to hide the huevos!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 4 2009, 10:41 AM~13482626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

i hope it as not as gay as danger zone with all thoese cops around!!!!!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

1 more week everybody ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wolfie_@Mar 31 2009, 09:18 PM~13449505
> *despensa gabino, a few of our members will be there to represent, i have situaciones with the familia i hope to have settled by then. but none the less Latin Emperors will be there for the movimiento. te watcho!
> *


whats up Richard!
:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 4 2009, 01:08 PM~13483307
> *i hope it as not as gay as danger zone with all thoese cops around!!!!!!
> *


THAT WAS A CAR SHOW
THIS IS A BBQ & EASTER BASKET DRIVE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SO DON'T FORGET THE BASKETS


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

less than a week away!!!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 5 2009, 03:37 PM~13490033
> *THAT WAS A CAR SHOW
> THIS IS A BBQ & EASTER BASKET DRIVE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SO DON'T FORGET THE BASKETS
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 5 2009, 05:14 PM~13490232
> *less than a week away!!!!
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

COUNT DOWN TO SATURDAY! :nicoderm: THE OFFICIAL 2009 SEASON'S KICK OFF. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13493264
> * COUNT DOWN TO SATURDAY!  :nicoderm: THE OFFICIAL 2009 SEASON'S KICK OFF.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13493264
> * COUNT DOWN TO SATURDAY!  :nicoderm: THE OFFICIAL 2009 SEASON'S KICK OFF.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 6 2009, 10:56 PM~13503343
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


4 days


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SEE U SAT MORNING ,PLEASE KEEP THE COPS AWAY,BUT THEN AGAIN THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 7 2009, 01:29 PM~13508339
> *SEE U SAT MORNING ,PLEASE KEEP THE COPS AWAY,BUT THEN AGAIN THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME      TRAFFIC      IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

fresno will be in the house!!!!!!see you all there!!!!!!


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 7 2009, 05:48 PM~13511004
> *Can't wait! :thumbsup:
> *


See you there ..


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

adam where you at stranger


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 7 2009, 01:29 PM~13508339
> *SEE U SAT MORNING ,PLEASE KEEP THE COPS AWAY,BUT THEN AGAIN THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME      TRAFFIC      IN THE HOUSE
> *


COMO QUE AWAY?
THE LOW LOW PATROL WILL BE THERE  
SEE YOU ON SAT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 7 2009, 08:41 PM~13512434
> *COMO QUE AWAY?
> THE LOW LOW PATROL WILL BE THERE
> SEE YOU ON SAT :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 7 2009, 01:29 PM~13508339
> *SEE U SAT MORNING ,PLEASE KEEP THE COPS AWAY,BUT THEN AGAIN THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME      TRAFFIC      IN THE HOUSE
> *


*YES SIR TRINO * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2009, 03:00 PM~13509438
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO? SEE YOU SATURDAY :wave:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 7 2009, 09:55 PM~13513457
> *WHAT'S UP BRO? SEE YOU SATURDAY :wave:
> *


what up mark see u out there bro.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 7 2009, 10:51 PM~13514204
> *what up mark see u out there bro.
> *


Cool Carlos will have some cold ones :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 7 2009, 10:59 PM~13514292
> *Cool Carlos will have some cold ones :wave:
> *


sound good but mine are going to have to be sodas :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13514319
> *sound good but mine are going to have to be sodas :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S COOL :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 7 2009, 09:55 PM~13513457
> *WHAT'S UP BRO? SEE YOU SATURDAY :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13514319
> *sound good but mine are going to have to be sodas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13514319
> *sound good but mine are going to have to be sodas :biggrin:
> *


ill drink all the beers that,carlos was going to get


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Gabino whats the best time to get there?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 8 2009, 02:33 PM~13519747
> *Gabino whats the best time to get there?
> *


WE'LL BE GETTING THERE ABT 8  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CLOCK IS TICKING! :nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 8 2009, 12:18 PM~13518510
> *ill drink all the beers that,carlos was going to get
> *


SOUNDS GOOD
:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 8 2009, 10:31 PM~13524599
> *  CLOCK IS TICKING! :nicoderm:
> *


MONEY TAKE THE MONEY TOMORROW TO WORK THATS A TONGUE TWISTER :biggrin: FOR THE CARNE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 8 2009, 10:18 PM~13524472
> *WE'LL BE GETTING THERE ABT 8
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 8 2009, 10:41 PM~13524678
> *MONEY TAKE THE MONEY TOMORROW TO WORK THATS A TONGUE TWISTER :biggrin: FOR THE CARNE
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't forget to color the huevitos peeps!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:40 AM~13527645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

SO WHAT TIME PEOPLE GOING N THE MORNING????


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

So what time is the best time to be there and is there a limit on cars.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

we will be out there at 8 and i dont think there is a limit :biggrin: see u guys saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 9 2009, 09:03 PM~13533991
> *we will be out there at 8 and i dont think there is a limit :biggrin:  see u guys saturday :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> WE WILL BE DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> > WE WILL BE DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin:


LOOKING GOOD BROWN SOCIETY,WAY TO REPRESENT :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

THANX SEE SAT  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> > WE WILL BE DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin:


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > WE WILL BE DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin:


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

bump only a couple hours away!!!!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

just got done working on the ride see you guys there TUF E NUF WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 11 2009, 01:52 AM~13544978
> *just got done working on the ride see you guys there  TUF E NUF WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 11 2009, 12:35 AM~13544783
> *bump only a couple hours away!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:yes: it are day to shine :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy: time to play !!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 11 2009, 09:35 AM~13545940
> *:cheesy:  time to play !!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



DAM I WAS @ UR PAD @ THIS TIME U INTERNET WHORE LOLZ














ROB ON DA BUMPER MAJESTICS DELANO


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

ME AND ME GIRL HAD A FIRME TIME KICKING IT WITH DA CLUBS IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT...


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TEAM WORK 























ROBERT PUTTING IT DOWN FOR DELANO BACK BUMPER ALL THE WAY. 
















LUPE FROM CEN-CAL AND DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN TODAY AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK. MAN WE LOOKED GOOR. ROBERT HITTING BACK BUMPER. MAJESTICS LOOKED REALLY GOOD.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

had a great day except the drama in the middle of the day  
big props to gabino for getting the cops to let us have a hopp...
and big props to all the hoppers that put it down!
and thanks to 5150 and tuffenuf for there invite..+


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

MINOR BRAKE DOWN  BUT MADE IT TO THE PARK. :thumbsup: PLENTY OF FOOD, DRINKS AND RIDES TO CHECK OUT! :nicoderm:









































LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT EVENT!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 11 2009, 03:11 PM~13548095
> *Had a good time :biggrin:
> *



ORALE HOLYFIELD :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 11 2009, 05:10 PM~13548394
> *DAM I WAS @  UR PAD @ THIS TIME U INTERNET WHORE LOLZ
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA LOL 

NICE PICS 

THANKS 4 COOKING THE BOMB ASS FOOD :biggrin: 



HAD A GREAT TIME SHIT


I WAS PLAYING WITH THE CAR ALL DAY !!!! :biggrin: 

THANK GOD I DIDNT GET A TICKET AFTER THAT LITTLE INCIDENT 


THE COPS WANTED TO MESS WITH EVRYBODY AFTER THAT


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Nuestro Pride was in the house, and we all had a great time!!!! 
Good job Gabino with all the planning.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 11 2009, 08:31 PM~13549835
> *HAHA LOL
> 
> NICE PICS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

U GUYS GOING TO CINCO DE MAYO SHOW IN VISA? ILL B N DA HOUSE


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: real good turn out pics coming tomorrow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Had a wonderful day out there.Kicked with some good people seen alot of clean cars . i'll post more pics later* :biggrin: 







:wave:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

g[/IMG]


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 11 2009, 06:49 PM~13548994
> *had a great day except the drama in the middle of the day
> big props to gabino for getting the cops to let us have a hopp...
> and big props to all the hoppers that put it down!
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 11 2009, 09:24 PM~13550248
> *Nuestro Pride was in the house, and we all had a great time!!!!
> Good job Gabino with all the planning.
> *


  :biggrin: 
   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

g[/IMG]


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

THIS ONES FOR YOU KIPPY


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 11 2009, 10:57 PM~13550970
> *Had a wonderful day out there.Kicked with some good people seen alot of clean cars . i'll post more pics later   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Guys for Coming Down to the picnic. We will see you in two weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)

HAD A REAL GOOD TIME,GOOD FOOD,AND A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Apr 12 2009, 12:04 AM~13551388
> *HAD A REAL GOOD TIME,GOOD FOOD,AND A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13551310
> *Thank you Guys for Coming Down to the picnic. We will  see you in two weeks :thumbsup:
> *











COOL RICHIE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 12 2009, 12:08 AM~13551412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 11 2009, 10:57 PM~13550970
> *Had a wonderful day out there.Kicked with some good people seen alot of clean cars . i'll post more pics later  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU MARK AND MY TRAFIFC FAMILY 4 MAKING THE TRIP,HAD A GOOD TIME LOVE U GUYS,TRINO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 11 2009, 09:57 PM~13550970
> *Had a wonderful day out there.Kicked with some good people seen alot of clean cars . i'll post more pics later  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Was cool meeting you guys out there, you guys had a nice line up


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 12 2009, 12:13 AM~13551440
> *THANK YOU MARK AND MY TRAFIFC FAMILY 4 MAKING THE TRIP,HAD A GOOD TIME LOVE U GUYS,TRINO
> *


LIKE WISE TRINO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2009, 12:15 AM~13551452
> *Was cool meeting you guys out there, you guys had a nice line up
> *


THANK'S MR 559 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 12 2009, 12:14 AM~13551445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR A REALLY GOOD TIME HAPPY EASTER EVERY 1


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> NICE PICS HOMIE
> ...


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a good day at Mooney's Grove Park in Visalia at the LIFE Easter Picnic. Lots of nice rides and cool people and CAR CLUBS. Thanks to everyone who participated and Keeped the PEACE. 
































































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job Gabino!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait untill next year.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 11 2009, 09:57 PM~13550970
> *HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE WAS NICE MEETING ALL OF YOU. LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC</span></span> :thumbsup:*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 12 2009, 11:26 AM~13553794
> *Good job Gabino!!!!!!!!!!  Cant wait untill next year.
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> It was a good day at Mooney's Grove Park in Visalia at the LIFE Easter Picnic. Lots of nice rides and cool people and CAR CLUBS. Thanks to everyone who participated and Keeped the PEACE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Good job Gabino :thumbsup: Childhood Dreams had a great time :biggrin: :biggrin: Looking forward to May 2


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 12 2009, 12:12 PM~13554096
> *Good job Gabino  :thumbsup:              Childhood Dreams had a great time :biggrin:  :biggrin:                  Looking forward to May 2
> *


THANKS! :biggrin: 
SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 11 2009, 09:52 PM~13550492
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> U GUYS GOING TO CINCO DE MAYO SHOW IN VISA? ILL B N DA HOUSE
> *



maybe 

i


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2009, 12:23 PM~13554147
> *maybe
> 
> i
> *


  
O
HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE 559!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 12 2009, 12:26 PM~13554169
> *
> O
> HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE 559!
> ...



great time thanks gabino 4 cooling the cops


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2009, 12:39 PM~13554257
> *great time thanks gabino 4 cooling the cops
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 12 2009, 12:14 AM~13551445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

I see you adam


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

[ :biggrin: quote=Mike 47 Fleetline,Apr 12 2009, 05:23 PM~13555666]








































































































































[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Apr 12 2009, 05:29 PM~13555691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: NICE PICS MIKE BUT WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 15YR KID WITH THE CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOOD SPOT, FOOD AND TIMES COOK!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WUTS UP MRANGEL! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Had a good time likes always in Tulare County. I already can't wait for next year.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 12 2009, 12:45 PM~13554303
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Gabino congrats on a great event looks like you guys had a good turnout!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2009, 09:43 PM~13557953
> *Gabino congrats on a great event looks like you guys had a good turnout!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS  
IT WAS A GREAT DAY! :biggrin: 

NEXT ONE IS MAY 2ND


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 12 2009, 09:19 PM~13557749
> *:h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup: NICE PICS MIKE BUT WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 15YR KID WITH THE CAMERA :biggrin:
> *


He AKA "MALO" took those piz in the AM but had a date at the movies and left the BBQ befor all the Bunnies came out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 13 2009, 07:52 AM~13559827
> *THANKS
> IT WAS A GREAT DAY! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

PICS R SMALL THEY WERENT FROM MY CAMERA : ] 











































HAD A GREAT TIME WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS C U ALL MAY 2ND


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 13 2009, 11:22 AM~13561381
> *PICS R SMALL THEY WERENT FROM MY CAMERA : ]
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WE ARE :cheesy: LOL


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 11 2009, 11:11 PM~13551060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> PICS R SMALL THEY WERENT FROM MY CAMERA : ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@Apr 13 2009, 10:25 PM~13568458
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@Apr 13 2009, 10:45 PM~13568722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@Apr 13 2009, 10:45 PM~13568722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> NICE PICS BRO WISH I TOOK MORE PICS
> :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

lots of nice pics!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 14 2009, 09:09 AM~13571579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x1000


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Apr 11 2009, 04:19 PM~13548446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET.....THATS ALBERT ON THE SWITCH....559 KUSTOMZ ALBERT....SWITCHMAN MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE=)


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Apr 14 2009, 07:05 PM~13577851
> *DONT FORGET.....THATS ALBERT ON THE SWITCH....559 KUSTOMZ ALBERT....SWITCHMAN MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE=)
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Apr 14 2009, 08:05 PM~13577851
> *DONT FORGET.....THATS ALBERT ON THE SWITCH....559 KUSTOMZ ALBERT....SWITCHMAN MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE=)
> *


YA GIVE ALBERT HIS PROPS 4 PUTTIN IT ON THE BUMPER :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> > PICS R SMALL THEY WERENT FROM MY CAMERA : ]
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


whats may 2nd


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice pictures, and some CLEAN ASS rides. Looked like a good time. Peace


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87+Apr 14 2009, 08:28 PM~13579718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O SHIT MY BAD, ON THE BEHALF OF ROBERT & THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB DELANO. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT & PROPS TO ALBERT TAPIA FOR HITTING & TAKING CHARGE OF THAT SWITCH. THANKS BRO WE APPRECIATE IT. 
<img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/a47b6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> O SHIT MY BAD, ON THE BEHALF OF ROBERT & THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB DELANO. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT & PROPS TO ALBERT TAPIA FOR HITTING & TAKING CHARGE OF THAT SWITCH. THANKS BRO WE APPRECIATE IT.
> <img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/a47b6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

>


whats may 2nd
[/quote]
cinco de mayo show in visa put on by brown society,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> whats may 2nd


cinco de mayo show in visa put on by brown society,
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> whats may 2nd


cinco de mayo show in visa put on by brown society,
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Apr 14 2009, 06:05 PM~13577851
> *DONT FORGET.....THATS ALBERT ON THE SWITCH....559 KUSTOMZ ALBERT....SWITCHMAN MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE=)
> *


albert you the man dogg. :thumbsup: if you need anything holla you got my cherp


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

I WAS FINALLY ABLE TO BLOW IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 15 2009, 10:36 AM~13583409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass pic


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's my pics from saturday...sorry so late.


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

THANKS 2...UCE FAMILY...DELEGATION CC...TRAFFIC... LETZ DO IT BIG AGAIN NEXT YEAR


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

A LITTLE LATE BUT I GOT SOME PICS TOO. GOOD TURN OUT! LETS KEEP IT UP 559 WE CAN TURN THIS INTO A YEARLY TRADITION. :thumbsup: 


























































































































:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 15 2009, 09:41 PM~13590708
> *  A LITTLE LATE BUT I GOT SOME PICS TOO. GOOD TURN OUT! LETS KEEP IT UP 559 WE CAN TURN THIS INTO A YEARLY TRADITION. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

so again every one was up with doing this every other sunday like it was braught up before?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13637050
> *so again every one was up with doing this every other sunday like it was braught up before?
> *


SO WHEN DO U GUYS WANT TO START ? :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2009, 10:00 PM~13638308
> *SO WHEN DO U GUYS WANT TO START ? :cheesy:
> *


EVERYOTHER SUNDAY OR AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH EIGHTER FIRST OR LAST SUNDAY OF EVERY MONTH. JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 20 2009, 10:19 PM~13638564
> *EVERYOTHER SUNDAY OR AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH EIGHTER FIRST OR LAST SUNDAY OF EVERY MONTH. JUST MY OPINION!
> *


  but not this last sunday be down south money


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13638663
> * but not this last sunday be down south money
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
FIRST SUNDAY I'LL B RELAXN


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13638663
> * but not this last sunday be down south money
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 20 2009, 10:48 PM~13638950
> *:biggrin:
> *


U2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2009, 10:49 PM~13638967
> *U2
> *


:nicoderm: GOTTA REPRESENT! SHOW'EM WHAT WE GOT ON THIS SIDE OF THE HILL!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 20 2009, 10:54 PM~13639009
> *:nicoderm:  GOTTA REPRESENT! SHOW'EM WHAT WE GOT ON THIS SIDE OF  THE HILL!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

